# Mo' Money



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

Well here you go, excuse the components, but they are what I have laying around. Anyway, you can see the potential.
The rear tire clearance is incredible, easily will hold a 26 x 2.3. The panaracers are 2.1. The last pic show's how straight my jig is, sweet !!
Now I'm going to get out my OEM phone number list and go shopping.......... I am going to bling it like Snoop Dogg's pimp cup !!
I will post pics as it gets built.
 
RTW.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

WOW! It looks so low and flickable. Good work!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

sick, just sick


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Totally and completely utterly sick.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, you're right, even with those example components, you can see the potential for sure! it's ALL about that stance! Rollin' Low, That is the Tem-po! 
SMOOOTH work Rick!
that straight on rear shot is nice, nice and straight that is! I'm just curious, have you attempted to line up a disc brake caliper on the rear yet? I wonder how it will line up all the way forward in the drops?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That's funky. I like it.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> yeah, you're right, even with those example components, you can see the potential for sure! it's ALL about that stance! Rollin' Low, That is the Tem-po!
> SMOOOTH work Rick!
> that straight on rear shot is nice, nice and straight that is! I'm just curious, have you attempted to line up a disc brake caliper on the rear yet? I wonder how it will line up all the way forward in the drops?


The '' triangle '', or axle hole to the caliper mounting holes is set for full forward caliper mounting on this frame. I laid it '' down '' some so when you remove the rear tire in the horizontal drop outs, you don't have to loosen one and remove one of the caliper mounting screws to slide the disc out like on the Azonic DS-1, I used to have one, it was a pain in the a$$. They only made it one year like that, and switched to verticle d/o's.
As long as you keep the '' triangle '' relationship ( hole pattern ) the same, you can rotate it anywhere around the axle and get disc. Does that make sense ? I actually made a slotted caliper mount for my DS-1, so I did'nt have to remove the one screw after losing it changing a flat once 4 miles from my truck. I got really good using the front disc that day.
And I am happy you like the 10-74, your steel bike was a real inspiration.
Also, that is a 7'' rotor in the pic, and with the Cru's, it would hold a 8''.
I'm going to use a 6'' on the build.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Very nice. Looks a lot like a trials bike with that long stem.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

With that much stand over, it probably bunny hops... well like a bunny. All that space to tuck it in and bring it those few extra inches higher...


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

That is the frame I want. I feel bad for brad. I was all "I wanna build a trialsy DJ bike" but rick built it first. Of course, my color preferences are probably boring compared to what it's gonna turn out like ( gloss black frame, stem, cranks, cogs, black grips, tires w/ white fork, rims, pedals, bar, seat, with silvery highlights of the brakes )

Better patent the frame rick, before some other company steals the geo . . .

Is it made specifically for an 80 mm fork? That's what it looks like.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

that is sickgnartasticgorelishoulsly amazing


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Looks good. I wanna see it with "real" parts now.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

You should start building more of those.
And then sell it to me for cheap.
:thumbsup:


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Looks good. I wanna see it with "real" parts now.


You have no idea............ Trust me.

RTW.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

KICK ASS! I love that standover height.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

rickthewelder said:


> You have no idea............ Trust me.
> 
> RTW.


I thought that would be case.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Rick, it looks rad!!! Hey, let us know the frame weight before you hook it up for good. It's gotta be light as hell...

BikeS... nice Beastie's reference


----------



## Ebola Monkey (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks great! Just needs some paint:thumbsup: and ummmm, upgrades? :madman:


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

damn, if the paint looked exactly like that this would be without a doubt the hottest bike on the planet


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Damn, that black paintjob with flames looks awesome!!!


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Holy short chainstay length!! 

I love it


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

As mick jagger might say, 

"paint it black!"


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

It looks so much like a trials bike it isn't funny. What is it's main purpose?


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

It was designed as a DJ/Urban/Park bike. But, I'd say, since it's aluminum, it will be most at home on the dirt... or in the air between some dirt!!! Yeah, it might look a little like a trials, but I think it's more that some trials frames look like the perfect DJ frame. Remember, that low top tube serves a purpose!!! Turndowns, lookbacks, can-cans galore!!!


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

I think the uber long stem makes it look trialsy. put a 40 on there and it would probably look more DJ'ish.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It's all about the stem methinks.


----------



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)

that's freakin amazing


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

rickthewelder said:


> The '' triangle '', or axle hole to the caliper mounting holes is set for full forward caliper mounting on this frame....


what does that mean for the other axle mount locations? no brakes or are you creating some sort of sliding mount?

(edit: i just realized that the holes in the dropout are cosmetic and not thru axle holes)


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> what does that mean for the other axle mount locations? no brakes or are you creating some sort of sliding mount?
> 
> (edit: i just realized that the holes in the dropout are cosmetic and not thru axle holes)


Actually genius, those 3 holes were for dowel pins and a screw. They are '' index '' holes.
Sometimes Mikey, it's better to keep your mouth shut and let people think you are a fool, than to open it and prove it. 
Love ya,
RTW.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

rickthewelder said:


> Actually genius, those 3 holes were for dowel pins and a screw. They are '' index '' holes.
> Sometimes Mikey, it's better to keep your mouth shut and let people think you are a fool, than to open it and prove it.
> Love ya,
> RTW.


They are "speed" holes


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

rickthewelder said:


> Actually genius, those 3 holes were for dowel pins and a screw. They are '' index '' holes.
> Sometimes Mikey, it's better to keep your mouth shut and let people think you are a fool, than to open it and prove it.
> Love ya,
> RTW.


actually genius, they are not used in the final useable product, therefor they are still cosmetic (for you high school dropouts turned welders, that means that is merely just the way the finished dropout looks. i would have assumed that you knew that, but apparently you didn't and had to open _your_ mouth to prove it.....)


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

PLURPIMPIN said:


> that's freakin amazing


yah, that bike is crazy!
what are the final geometry dimensions and angles?


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Why don't we call it the "RTW" or "RTW Fabrications"


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> actually genius, they are not used in the final useable product, therefor they are still cosmetic (for you high school dropouts turned welders, that means that is merely just the way the finished dropout looks. i would have assumed that you knew that, but apparently you didn't and had to open _your_ mouth to prove it.....)


Us college graduate welders know that cosmetic means to improve the appearance of, which the holes are not, nor are they there to conceal any defects. They are there because they indexed the 2 parts together while conventionally machining them, thus creating mirror images at the stay attach points, and at the axis of the axle.
And thank you for proving my point again, and remember 3 times is a charm.
Come on, I know you can do it.
Love ya Mikey !
RTW.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

*How do I answer this ?*

Hello

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote ; [Hey, I'm working on designing my first bike (of course im doing it in AutoCAD first) and was wonder what the dimensions were of the chainstays you use. I'm not so interested in copying your design, i just like how where the stays connect to the frame, it looks kind of boxy and has lots of clearance for a big tire. If you wouldn't mind, could you PM me back, if not with the dimensions, at least a rough idea of how to make that area look and function appropriately]. Thanks [ Quote ]

I got this today in a PM. And I won't mention who from, so don't worry.
Dude, the whole frame is hand fitted, thats why it is '' custom ''.
Good Luck.
RTW.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

hahahahaha


----------



## Sparkyrad (Feb 3, 2005)

*Darn him*

It was that Evil4bc and his Nemesis Projects bikes wasn't it? LOL! Sorry Brad!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

rickthewelder said:


> ......And thank you for proving my point again...


ok, so i used the incorect word, even though you still knew what i meant. you got me...

anyway back to the original question, do you need some sort of sliding caliper mount to acheive a good pinch on he rotor or can you still obtain an effective amount of grab with the the caliper in it's locked position (assuming there is no additiomal mount used) with the wheel in it's rearmost position? (from the pics i can't really tell how much room you actually have to move the wheel back and forth)
i'm asking because, i only have experience with disc brakes in vertical dropouts and am not sure how much horizontal movement you can have before things become a little wierd...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Brad is busy making the next Secret Agents or so he has told me.


----------

